# New sig owner. Miss feed today. Need advice please.



## brg0012 (Oct 1, 2012)

I recently bought a used Sig p225, I went to the range today and allowed my friend to shoot it. He already had a round chambered and half way pulled the slide back. What happened was the cartridge came half way out and the casing was crushed on the way out when the slide came forward causing the bullet to get loaded in front of the new chambered round and spilling gun powder inside the pistol and ejecting the brass casing. The new round was not fired and I field stripped the pistol and removed the bullet from the barrel. When I got home I inspected the barrel and there is no damage done to the rifling or any damage to the barrel. I thoroughly clean the gun and took about 2 hours to clean it .I am sure I am being overly worried but I want to make sure it is safe to shoot, because I love my sig.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If it has been well cleaned, and since your friend didn't fire a round "through" the bullet jammed into the barrel, your pistol is probably completely undamaged and quite safe to shoot.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

If the barrel is clear of any obstruction and you have cleaned and lubed the pistol, then you are good to go.....JJ


----------



## brg0012 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks I appreciate all the help


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh, and let's keep it away from your friend, yeah??


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I would also suggest changing ammo,if the bullet was pulled from the case that easy it could also be pushed in easy,and that could lead to a very bad situation.


----------



## brg0012 (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes I told him never again.


----------



## brg0012 (Oct 1, 2012)

I agree I will never buy the ammo again. I usually buy the federal target rounds when I go to the range but they were out and I bought winchesters. I will not buy them again.


----------



## tacman605 (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow. I have never heard of a round being pulled from the casing like this. I have a P6/225 and they are great little guns.


----------

